# Missy



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Doe Missy, looked really skinny today, and shes is due to kid at some point this month,according to her previous owner, but I am thinking she may have dropped. How long do you think she has to go since she has dropped?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 20, 2015)

Can you post some pictures- maybe a picture of her side and from behind.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't ever get anything to upload. But, I can give a description :
Sunken in sides, carrying more below. 
It was just this morning she got real skinny looking. She is stretching A LOT. She's eating, and with the herd. So thinking it may be pre labor.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's all I can think of is pre labor. She has started to migrate off to herself, but she's still eating. Ligaments are still there.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 20, 2015)

watch the ligaments as that is a good indicator and watch for any discharge

@OneFineAcre , @Goat Whisperer @Pearce Pastures @Southern by choice


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

I will definitely know when she loses her ligaments because, I have gotten on a schedule of checking them every morning when I feed. So, far she still eats, and is staying with the others just not super close. I'll probably watch her tonight just in case.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 20, 2015)

yep that's probably the best thing to do!  Keep us posted!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2015)

It sounds like she is getting close! Keep a very close eye on her and you may want to start checking her ligs more often. 

Do you have your kidding kit ready?

Here are a few great pages when it comes to kidding-
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah I have everything ready. I had my first kidding earlier this year, so I know what's going on, but it's just that I know every goat is different so I figured I'd ask opinions on here. Kidding kit is ready. I would sleep out in the barn tonight but we have had a lot of snakes recently, so not risking it. I'll just have to walk out every now and then.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nothing is really happening. She ate supper, and eating hay, still stretching a whole bunch. She's not bagging up, but this is her 2nd from what I know. Ligaments are still there. Thinking it might be in between now, and Wednesday when she has them.....if I am wrong, she has to have them at some point.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2015)

She could go tonight or she could go 10 days from now  Goats LOVE to mess ours minds LOL. Every time I have slept in the barn with them they kid the next day


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lol. My goats all had them during the school day.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 20, 2015)

You said she isn't bagging up
She has no udder at all?
Can you get a pic


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh wow, I totally missed the not bagging up part. Guess that is what I get for talking to several people and reading/posting at the same time 

Does she have ANY udder?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

No. She's like 5 months pregnant and I would have expected her to bag up sooner.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Her udder just seems to be the same, not filling, or anything. And I thought that was weird because all the others made bags like a month before. Anybody know when the full moon is?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Udder looks normal which is really throwing me off.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

So, I am now a IDGR member, and I paid for a memebership, and a herdname, but I haven't gotten a memebership # yet, and wondering if I can register a herdname, and it act as prepaid since I did pay for it. Does anybody know if they send a memebership packet through mail or something?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

She finally started bagging up today, Woohoo!! Thinking she may go soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 29, 2015)

Keep us posted and  good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am really hoping for doelings, the buck was not mine, and I really want to keep one out of the breeding. Plus, I hate having to sell bucklings, but they usually start butting my legs, and crawling through fences so, it isn't that hard to sell them, after awhile. I am the odd breeder that keeps all the babies until they are 6 or 7 months old, and I wean around that time too.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

I have found a lot of people keeping till 3 or 4 months and letting the does wean the babies themselves so it is not that odd lol. I have been tossing around the idea of it for when I start having babies. I just fear I may get too attached  The goats seem to be well rounded and not stress over much. They also don't get as beat up if someone adds them into an existing herd from what I have heard as well. 

 hoping for doelings for you!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks. TRUST ME, I get very attached, but I always try to sell them to people who won't eat them. But, sometimes I just don't havea choice, you have to be good to all the markets. Milk, pets, and sad sometimes when people buy for meat. But, even then I make sure they go somewhere that Will care for them properly until they eat them. Many people say I am heartless for that but, it's a Hard fact of life I guess.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

No, not heartless at all. Just because you do that does not mean you do not care. Even with my rabbits... Some people see them as pets and how horrible it is to eat them but they ARE Livestock and that is their purpose. It was their original purpose when introduced onto farms. I do not eat my rabbits but if I couldn't sell them it would happen.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Totally understand. Glad someone can relate to me. Bucklings are born, and either have to be pet wethers, or bucks, or food. I wouldn't eat a goat unless it was the only thing I had. I'm hoping to get my goats registered and make babies more profitable. Rabbits sound fun, but I don't think they would last with the predators.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah. I know how that is... SOME DAY I would like to be able to raise all of our own food, chicken, Rabbit, Goat, Pork, Beef, you name it. But for now, we do not have the land and I am ok with using the manure from the goats and rabbits and soon milk from the goats LOL. And next year hopefully eggs from chickens. But One day I will be able to stomach the thought. I hope  But my pet quality French Lops either have to go for pet or food as well. Sad but true... My show quality I can hold as long as needed because someone is always looking for them no matter the age as long as they are good on the show table. 

None of my goats are registered, my one girl is a mix but she is a desired mix around us I guess. I lucked out with her.... the other is a pure bred but not registered. With them I would like to move towards a registered herd of Nubians but right now I have an Alpine doeling and wether along with my Nubian/Saanan doeling. They are my starters and they chose me so they will live with me forever and ever. Or at least the does will. If the wether gets mean or nasty he will be dinner.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol. We eat our eggs from the chickens, and hopefully soon goat milk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 29, 2015)

I think most goat breeders get attached, how can you not?

I love em all but ultimately some will go in my freezer. This year I bottle fed 14 kids (2 stayed on the dam) and it looks like a few may go to the freezer because they aren't prime breeders. Yes it will be sad but in all honesty I would rather put an animal in my freezer then see it resold over and over. Same with the bucks, they are such great animals and the thought of having one of my goats tied to a tree in somebody's back yard is awful.

Selling does get a little easier over time, but some are just special. When my little "Bunny" goes that will probably be one of the hardest sales for me, she is my baby and I adore her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 29, 2015)

We get attached as well-even with the goats that are brats, but yet we have 4 kids that we could easily let go to other homes.....we already know that we will have to get our numbers down so the projects can continue.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

FACT IS goats are just awesome, granddaddy always says not to get attached, but I do anyways,and he says "I told you not attached" everytime I sell one,and start crying.....I have had times where I just give them to my friend to sell with her goats when she goes to the big goat sell twice a year, I sometimes just can't sell them mine myself....to hard to see them go.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 29, 2015)

lkmartin1230 said:


> FACT IS goats are just awesome, granddaddy always says not to get attached, but I do anyways,and he says "I told you not attached" everytime I sell one,and start crying.....I have had times where I just give them to my friend to sell with her goats when she goes to the big goat sell twice a year, I sometimes just can't sell them mine myself....to hard to see them go.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

ThanKS for hugs, roo.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

lkmartin1230 said:


> FACT IS goats are just awesome, granddaddy always says not to get attached, but I do anyways,and he says "I told you not attached" everytime I sell one,and start crying.....I have had times where I just give them to my friend to sell with her goats when she goes to the big goat sell twice a year, I sometimes just can't sell them mine myself....to hard to see them go.


That will totally be me! Hugs. It is ok to not be able to do it yourself. It is super hard when you have invested so much into them and care for them daily.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Missy's ligaments are there but, they feel different compared to yesterday. Waiting for the ligaments to go, I truly believe it will be soon.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is what Missy looked like when I first got her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 30, 2015)

so what color would she be considered?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

Im on the edge of my seat waiting for her to have something LOL! 

By the way, she is gorgeous!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

She is black, but she was SOOOO copper deficient when I got her,she was brown. But, she filled out nicely........I am waiting to  ......I hope she gets this going tonight, or tomorrow  tip to everyone :never buy a pregnant doe unless the owner can give you exact dates. I bought her because she is purebred, and I knew the person who was selling her....first thing I did was ask how far along she was "oh, 3 months", call them back after we got home with her, " oh I don't know how far along, but I know she's bred"....I was like,,,really....you told me 3 months .......but, now that she is with me she is cared for, and hoping for babies tomorrow. That's Missys adventure here.....just trying to make the waiting less akward.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

LOL! that is so awesome! and yeah/... I can imagine that is frustrating!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Very. I would take that as a warning. Buy from reputable breeders. Or at least responsible enough to know when their animals are bred......I have 2 does due in october/ november, and that's a little later than I prefer. 1 should have gotten bred, just not totally sure on that one yet, and 2 aren't bred, and Missy is due, and then the two bucks are fat.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 30, 2015)

Hang in there!  Our last doe to kid was due end of June and by middle of May we figured she wasn't going to make it till the end of June as she was huge but she did- goats have a way of driving you nuts


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah no kidding


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know is you have read it or not but you need to go back and find BlueMoonFarms thread about Anne (?)......That goat kept her on her toes for 2 months!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

Found it! It happened twice! 
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/beginnings-of-labor.24464/

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/annabelles-at-it-again.28690/

Goats....gotta love em! Sometimes.......


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow, I have had that happen just not, on here. Had one pregnant with triplets and thought she would kid in January,  and ended up kidding mid march. None of the kids made it though, which stinks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

Aww, I'm sorry they didn't make it


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

It's okay. I didn't go anywhere for a few days because those were the first ever born here( talk about ugly crying). I have had goat longer than I have bred them. Had goats since April 24, 2014 ( same day I got my wisdom teeth out, and the same day I got my horse) and had started breeding them November last year, all of them were bon scattered throughout out March this year.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am on night watch, it's the full moon, and Missy is LARGE enough, and her udder got bigger than yesterday, and I have noticed a change in her ligaments, they are still there, but I can tell it's getting close the ligaments being gone. I can almost put my fingers all the way are her spine/tail head. Better be at least one doeling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

Hoping for twin doelings!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 31, 2015)

Still no kids. In the mean time, any name suggestions for twin doelings, single doe, single buck, twin bucklings, or doeling, and a buckling?? I want keep the "M" theme, so that Missy, and her babies can have similar names.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 31, 2015)

Muppet
Moppet
Moonbeam
Marigold
Muffin

we usually end up watching the kids for a few days and then giving names.

Hoping she kids soon for you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 31, 2015)

Millie
Molly
Mocha 
Milo 
Moon shine
Magnolia
Macy
Maddie

They don't sound similar but thought I would post them anyway.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anything with M is fine.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 4, 2015)

First thing I noticed this morning, is she has a bit of discharge... when I said I hope she has it before Wednesday,  I did not mean for her wait, and have them tuesday, hahah.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 4, 2015)

She will probably go on Thursday now just to spite you  I could picture one of my brats doing that, oh wait...they have  Lil snots!

How do her ligs feel?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 4, 2015)

I can put my fingers around her spine/tail head, ligaments are really low, but still there.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 4, 2015)

We let the bucks in today, to bred any unbred does, and they were VERY intrested in her to the point they won't even go near the does in heat. I guess it's her hormones?  just hoping she doesn't go I'm the middle of the night. bet she will now that I have said that


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 4, 2015)

Good Luck, our girls all kidded in the afternoon.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 6, 2015)

Like, she seriously hasn't had them yet, and she still has white discharge every now and then. But still no babiez.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 6, 2015)

Like, she seriously hasn't had them yet, and she still has white discharge every now and then. But still no babiez.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 8, 2015)

Still no baby goats.


----------

